# Do spiders eat millipedes?



## Strip (May 7, 2005)

I've seen a small spider with my Guyana Yellow and Black, not sure I like that. Most spiders are predators, right? Is there any chance this one (about 10 mm with legs) will munch on my millipedlings (6mm and longer)? I've killed the spider now, but there may be more of them or maybe eggs/young?


----------



## Arachnoboy (May 7, 2005)

Strip said:
			
		

> Most spiders are predators, right?


ALL spiders are predators.


----------



## Jmadson13 (May 7, 2005)

Though millipedes to have some great defensive options. I don't think many spiders prey on millipedes.


----------



## RazorRipley (May 7, 2005)

Im gonna dare say it, and the corrections will come in like clock work... Spiders prey on animals which they feel they can manipulate. Ive found that small spiders (hatchlings, whatever) will scavenge, but only if the animal is lifeless/unmoving. I cant imagine a spider tackling something much greater than itself as a means to eat, however, they will strike out and do some damage if they feel threatened, or imposed upon; Sorta like how your uncle Bill was minding his own business in the barn,  and walked through the brown recluses hide-a-way only to be bitten unexpectedly. I try to remove any spiders I see moving in with my pets, cause who knows what will happen when they get mad at the original occupant.


----------



## N.W.A. (May 7, 2005)

If the spider's big enough, just feeling threatened will send it off the deep end and make it bite your pedelings. The millipede may have some defenses, but let's face it: the spider is bigger than the millipede. You don't want to risk it being a very venomous species either(i.e. Brown Recluse). I wouldn't chance it, and neither should you.


----------

